# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 10)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._



*What 5 things would you most like to change in your shop?





*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## SENC

I would add a couple auction winnings to decorate the inside.

Then, I'd like to make it bigger. Mine is about 7.5'×25' with a lot of stuff crammed in.

Then I'd rewire it.

Then I'd add a better DC with motor and collection hidden outside.


----------



## Brink

1)I'd put weather seals on garage door to keep snow out
2) I'd make a classic tool chest
3) make it wider and longer
4) figure out how to get radio signal and cell service in it
5) have a comfy spot for shop dog so she's not under foot the whole time

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DKMD

1. I'd love to have more space... Who wouldn't?

2. I'd rather have wooden floors than concrete.

3. More lighting

4. More enclosed storage rather than the open shelving I have. Open is fine for wood storage, but I hate the dust that settles on cans of finish and other non-wood items.

5. More tools, more tools, more

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

More space of course
I'd like to put drops from the ceiling for plugging things in instead of outlets low on the wall
Better storage for lumber
More tools and equipment but of course I need more space to do that
A dedicated area for finishing

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

1. Make it bigger, or get a separate space for storing wood. It's a 2 car garage with a LOT crammed into it.
2. Better lighting, spread out more.
3. More outlets, spread out more.
4. Add an enclosed DC system with ductwork running to each machine.
5. Get a drum sander that the belt tracks true and doesn't have to be re-adjusted every 15 passes!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I would add a couple auction winnings to decorate the inside.
> 
> Then, I'd like to make it bigger. Mine is about 7.5'×25' with a lot of stuff crammed in.
> 
> Then I'd rewire it.
> 
> Then I'd add a better DC with motor and collection hidden outside.



You forgot one....


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> You forgot one....


He's not really a numbers guy...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

As my wife would say....
He forgot the letter 5.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Or....number E.


Heh heh heh


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> As my wife would say....
> He forgot the letter 5.



Be nice, at least he can count to the number Q

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

@ripjack13, @DKMD, @Schroedc - 2 auction wins + 1 enlargement + 1 rewire + 1 DC enhancement = 2+1+1+1 = 5

At least that is how math works in NC. Has the cold numbed your brains? The auction overwhelmed you? My subliminal messaging in word of the week had its intended impact?

Yep, once a henry, always a henry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> @ripjack13, @DKMD, @Schroedc - 2 auction wins + 1 enlargement + 1 rewire + 1 DC enhancement = 2+1+1+1 = 5
> 
> At least that is how math works in NC. Has the cold numbed your brains? The auction overwhelmed you? My subliminal messaging in word of the week had its intended impact?
> 
> Yep, once a henry, always a henry.



But then the question becomes whether a couple auction wins are two separate items or are handled categorically as a single item.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> But then the question becomes whether a couple auction wins are two separate items or are handled categorically as a single item.......


I think I just found another word for Loser. I'll go update the list.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Mine is plenty big enough but needs better organization. Much better. Finish building cabinets.
Finish running electrical conduit and air lines from overhead.
Enclose 500 ft² of the NW portion as the main woodworking shop for year-round climate control and dust control.
Enclose 192 ft² the SW portion for my office for year-round comfort.
Put a Murphy bed in my office for when I am in the doghouse overnight. Cleo snores louder than me so I need my own space.
Install a hydraulic lift in bay 5 so I don't have to crawl under my equipment to work on it.
Move my compressor and phase converter and CNC on the outside of the west wall in an insulated room so I can actually talk on the phone when they're running.
Get a man-size lathe.
Bribe @woodintyuuu Cliff to come stay with me for 2 weeks 0nce I get a lathe to leap me across years of trial and error.
Add a 25 x 40 covered concrete pad on the south side of the shop because my shop is no longer plenty big enough.
I can't count either I'm from Texas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950

bigger bld- bigger lot- bigger bandsaw- bigger wood satsh and I kind of like @DKMD 's idea of a wood floor. none of which will happen except the bigger wood stash........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> @ripjack13, @DKMD, @Schroedc - 2 auction wins + 1 enlargement + 1 rewire + 1 DC enhancement = 2+1+1+1 = 5
> 
> At least that is how math works in NC. Has the cold numbed your brains? The auction overwhelmed you? My subliminal messaging in word of the week had its intended impact?
> 
> Yep, once a henry, always a henry.



I declare a "Henry"....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

1. Insulation & heat - I'd love to have an insulated and heated shop. I've got a window AC unit for the summer, but a shop that is too cold to work in during the winter.
2. My "second" shop (corner of the basement with my lathe in it) to be just a little bit bigger - it's currently about 60 square feet. 80 square feet down there would be just about perfect. (With my lathe now permanently in the basement, I think my one car garage sized shop is actually an ok size - especially since I can store a bunch of lumber in the shed.)
3. More electrical circuits
4. More and better tools
5. Better and more storage and organization

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Install a hydraulic lift in bay 5 so I don't have to crawl under my equipment to work on it.



How low to the ground is your equipment? Rumor has it you stand upright to change a C2500 starter.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> How low to the ground is your equipment? Rumor has it you stand upright to change a C2500 starter.





Okay that was funny enough you can hang around and bother me for one more season.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

I'll limit this to the shop and not the current tools in it...I mean cmon, let's be reasonable
My current shop is 16x28 and there isn't room for anything more, so this is kinda what I want for next shop
1. Larger space ... 30x30 10' ceilings with an upstairs for finishing/photos/widescreen and a covered deck for the occasional cigar . Hey, a guy can dream 
2. A 3-ph converter and plenty of 120/240 drops too
3. Plenty of dust collection drops which I have good amount now, more would be nice
4. Enough windows and doors to really open things up for better ventilation
5. 10x30 attached covered slab for storage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Okay that was funny enough you can hang around and bother me for one more season.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99

1. Add drywall on 3 walls...Already insulated
2. Add more heat (this has been a rough winter)
3. Improve dust collection system with 2 hp system. 1hp system does not have enough draw for larger particulates.
4. Mount dust collector nozzle to drill press
5. More wood storage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

1. Better lighting
2. Move washer and dryer from the downstairs laundry to the upstairs laundry so I can have more room.
3. update the electrical
4. install DC system
5. install work benches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I am still setting up my shop after the move. But I need to....

Finish tearing down the ceiling to do the electrical.
Run electrical for the lights and hang the lights, maybe buy new t5 fixtures too.
Get a dust collector, a must in the new shop.
Get a new full size lathe, sold my old one when i moved and bought a new midi lathe.
I really don't like my drill press for wood working, maybe a new one is in the future.
And sticking with the theme of I can't count either, build a real wood workers work bench, I hate the one I have and it is too big.
Mount three routers in my table saw out feed tables for building cabinets and raised panel doors.
Finish installing the miter saw cabinets and counter top. This will also give dust free storage.
Oh and I bet there is a ton of stuff I can't remember right now.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## kweinert

Insulation.
Close off ceiling to reduce amount to heat
Heat
A wall
Dust collection runs

A comment on 'A wall' - It's a big garage (2 oversized doors) and I get 1/2 of it. However, when you include a large garage door (that's one of the walls) and then no divider between the sides of the garage and that's a lot of missing storage space. Then in the two walls I do have there are two windows and a normal door. I have a 300,000 BTU heater that burns propane. That will definitely heat the space but it sure eats propane. Insulation and not heating up the peak of the garage/shop would certainly help in that regard. I have a reasonable collector of dust, but it gets to be a pain to wheel it around and connect it up to the different tools. Thus it doesn't always get used as much as it should (but it is a definite on the table saw now :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

1. Get a shop
2. Tablesaw
3. Bandsaw
4. Drillpress
5. Planer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

1. Larger shop
2. Finish insulating
3. Better heat
4. Re-design electronics, computer ,data highway.
5. Better finishing area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

1. More Space (like most)
2. Insulation (Kind of important up here in the Nort)
3. Better lighting (Something has got to be better that 4 100 watt bulbs and 4' of track lighting)
4. A bigger bandsaw (bigger resaw capacity and bigger motor arrr arrr arrr)
5. A dust collector (have gone without one far to long)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

1: to have a shop! I am running an extension cord to a storage building right now that I store my lawn mower and 4 wheeler in. 
2: A real woodworking bench 
3: An air compressor. 
4: Heat and insulation 
5: Lots and lots of electrical capacity! 
And about 110 other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Ok. I'm lucky--my shop is plenty big enough--will be more than enough soon's some _stuff -_not mine directly-- disappears. After my rewire, electricity is not a problem, all the big tools have a drop.
What I do need:
1. insulation--metal building is nice, but does have its drawbacks
2. AC unit for those summer months--nothing like turning and working up/in a sweat---sort of makes for some interesting wood dust/shaving removal.
3. Heat for those cold times, although my kerosene heaters do well--just can't use flammable stuff when they're going--that and kerosene got expen$ive.
4. Better drainage-- a big rain causes some puddling on the floor--1st owner was a letdown. Have to do some creative digging (Ooooh my back) to alleviate that. 
5. Time--that's the hardest one. Even if I had all I need, believe that it would get hard to balance what is fun, with what is work (concept thing--hard to get that one in words)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek

1. New Band Saw
2. Larger DC
3. Finish Room
4. Full Size Lathe
5. Self Cleaning Shop

Reactions: Like 3


----------

